# Accusé de Réception Mail Leopard



## Fmparis (9 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
avant tout je précise que j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum avant de poster, mais je n'ai pas trouvé un élément de réponse.
Alors j'ai bien récupéré dans d'autres forums les scripts pour activer l'accusé de réception dans Mail. Pour ce qui est de l'envoi il n'y a pas de problème, quand j'envoie un mail demandant confirmation cela fonctionne. 

En revanche si quelqu'un m'envoie un mail en demandant confirmation, alors rien ne se passe. Moi même je me suis envoyé un mail et aussi d'autres personnes l'ont fait mais il n'y a aucune notification de Mail. J'ai bien vérifié le script et le Règles et tout est bien configuré comme dans les indications des autres forums.
Quelqu'un a une idée de comment résoudre ce problème ?
Merci d'avance

FM   = MBP - Leopard 10.5.6


----------



## Fmparis (10 Mars 2009)

Eh ben ? Personne pour donner un petit avis sur la question ? 
Comme j'ai expliqué l'envoi avec accusé de réception marche très bien avec Leopard !
En revanche l'activation de l'accusé de réception pour répondre à ceux que me demandent une confirmation de réception peut-il fonctionner avec Mail Leopard ? J'ai bien créé une Règle et un Script mais ça ne marche pas !

Quelqu'un peut me donner un petit signe juste pour donner une piste ?  

Merci merci,

FM


----------



## TYPO 48 (11 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Tu ne dis pas quel(s) sites tu as visité(s).

S'agit-il de :
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050512155856402
ou
file:///Users/admin/Documents/Accusés%20de%20réception%20Mail.webarchive ?

Sinon vas y voir et dis-nous quoi !


----------



## Fmparis (11 Mars 2009)

Oui ce premier je l'ai vu aussi (le deuxième vous n'avez pas mis d'adresse correctement alors impossible de vérifier) !
Et aussi dans les versions françaises dont celui-ci qui par ailleurs m'a répondu et essaye de trouver la réponse. Quelqu'un vraiment sympathique !!! Un site bien chouette !  

http://damien.mauran.free.fr/index....-accuses-de-reception-avec-mail-pour-mac-os-x

Et vous même ? Vous avez mis en place cette procédure pour les accusés de réception de mail ?

Et merci déjà pour avoir donné signe de vie  je commençais à me demander si quelqu'un me ferai signe dans ce forum  ! 

A plus


----------



## TYPO 48 (11 Mars 2009)

L'adresse donnée n'était, en effet, pas correcte. Voici l'adresse exacte :
http://www.cuk.ch/articles/2966

J'ai mis l'adresse que tu me donnes dans mes signets. Je l'examinerai quand j'aurai le temps...

J'ai installé les scripts et j'active parfois l'accusé de réception pour des messages envoyés. Cela fonctionne très bien.
Mais pour les messages reçus, je n'ai fait aucun test. À toi d'essayer !


----------



## Fmparis (11 Mars 2009)

Oui celle-ci je connais aussi. En fait le site que vous ai parlé plus haut s'est inspiré de celui que vous avez donné. C'est pareil et effectivement ça marche bien pour les mails que j'envoie mais pas du tout pour ceux qui je reçois ! Le gars du site s'est engagé a regarder pour voir ce qu'il faut faire dans le script de réception pour que ça marche avec Léopard, en attendant que quelqu'un d'autre se manifeste avec une solution.

Merci à vous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai téléchargé Notification4mail pour activer ou désactiver les AR; cela fonctionne sans problème sous léopard; mais pour la réception toujours dans l'impasse malgré les scripts proposés en AppleScript. restons patients!...


----------

